# 2006 Jeep Unlimited for plowing?



## TC Furlong

I'm new to this forum and glad to be here! I just bought a 2006 Jeep Unlimited 2 door. I got it for a few reasons. It has a 6 speed manual and the 4.0L inline six (great motor). One reason I got it is to plow my driveway and a small 35 car parking lot at my business. From what I've read, I think I'd be OK with a personal plow. Here's my question - Did I screw up by getting a Jeep with coil springs on the front? Also, I see that there are a bunch of choices for lightweight personal plows. Fisher, Meyer, SnowDogg etc. I'd be interested in opinions, pro's and cons of each. Thanks in advance for helping a newbie out! TC


----------



## brad11ny

TC Furlong;1491332 said:


> I'm new to this forum and glad to be here! I just bought a 2006 Jeep Unlimited 2 door. I got it for a few reasons. It has a 6 speed manual and the 4.0L inline six (great motor). One reason I got it is to plow my driveway and a small 35 car parking lot at my business. From what I've read, I think I'd be OK with a personal plow. Here's my question - Did I screw up by getting a Jeep with coil springs on the front? Also, I see that there are a bunch of choices for lightweight personal plows. Fisher, Meyer, SnowDogg etc. I'd be interested in opinions, pro's and cons of each. Thanks in advance for helping a newbie out! TC


Welcome, I'm running a 7.5 fisher sd on an 04 TJ with a 3in lift and love it. I have air shocks in the front to counter the sag, and run about 400lbs of ballast in the back.


----------



## basher

I have installed a number of snoway 22 series and 24 series on that vehicle. They are excellent snow moving machines. search the site for air shock info.


----------



## BigDBoots

I have a Meyer 6.6 on my '06 LJ and love it. The LJ has 3.73 which helps with the weight and the extra length is nice as well. You will enjoy it. Just DO NOT purchase a "home-owner" plow. A used Western would be great or if going new a Meyer Drivepro or Snowdogg MD75 will work. Some ppl use airbags others use Air shocks to help compensate for the weight up front (and add some weight in the bumper for counter balance.) You will smile from ear-to-ear while plowing in the LJ. It may just take some time on the parking lot b/c of the plow size but you will be fine. ~BigD


----------



## Aveerainc

Love my snow dogg md75 on my 4 door 2008 unlimited. No need to add weight or beef up the suspension.


----------



## tsut

Stock Wrangler, SnowDogg. Love it. Thinking of adding rear-end weight, but 2 years without and still pushing snow just fine! 

The Dogg is NOT a pain to mount. (don't believe all the posts to the contrary)

Wish it had a rear defrost (hard-top). Enjoy it.


----------



## afekete

we've been running an 06 LJ for three years now with a Snow Dogg MD68. It's been doing great. Still have the stock suspension but carry 400lbs of salt in the back for ballast. The plow mounts easily and quickly. Many local plow services snicker at us as we drive by but the Jeep does very well for residential work. Just need to figure out how to carry a snowblower off the back. Have fun!


----------



## smoorman

Glad you like your Dogg - I think Jeep's make awesome driveway plowing vehicles. They aren't quite as stiff as they used to be, but they can still carry a plow...


----------



## Mems

afekete;1530372 said:


> we've been running an 06 LJ for three years now with a Snow Dogg MD68. It's been doing great. Still have the stock suspension but carry 400lbs of salt in the back for ballast. The plow mounts easily and quickly. Many local plow services snicker at us as we drive by but the Jeep does very well for residential work. Just need to figure out how to carry a snowblower off the back. Have fun!


Here you go. Little pricey though.

http://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Cargo...tml?feed=npn&gclid=CKu5-tyuhrQCFQyk4AodbVYAfQ


----------



## afekete

thanks for the carrier suggestion! I'm looking into a few options to carry the blower. Main reason is not to have to open the rear door all winter to get it out. It's light enough (single stage) to lift on and off. I'm thinking the aluminum fold up carrier will be perfect.

The plow has limitations but I prefer doing residential work to parking lots and the MD68 works perfectly for this application.

I figure after this season, I will again check the jeep out and replace anything that is worn. It's more preventative maintenance then anything else. You can go crazy trying to build the perfect plow vehicle and spend thousands in the process.

My ideal plow vehicle would be the Jeep LJ with a Cummins diesel !!wesport


----------



## skycamscott

Got a SnoWay 22-7'6" this year. Really wanted a 26 but bailed at the last minute when the installer talked me out of it. Glad he did. The 22 is a great match for the Jeep.

Running 3" Progressive AEV springs on 33's in winter (35's summer) and 5:13 gears (perfect on 33's, never would have imagined). The install shop custom modified the mount to work with the lift (necessary). With 3" of lift, I don't need to run lights either. Front drops about 1.5" with the plow raised, not bad considering I have a steel aftermarket bumper and winch up there too. I try to keep 150-200 lbs in the back just to keep the headlights pointed right and some weight on the rear axle. The 7'6" is perfect with the little wider tire and 1" spacers I run. 6'8" was considered but only left 2" when angled.

Very happy with the setup! There's no better jeep than the 03-06 Unlimiteds. Perfect balance of wheelbase and overall length. Enjoy yours.


----------



## bostiguy

afekete;1530372 said:


> Just need to figure out how to carry a snowblower off the back. Have fun!


I just bought this, haven't used it yet though but so far I like it. Can't complain at $155 shipped.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/550-lbs-Super-Power-Wheelchair-Trailer-Hitch-Hauler-Carrier-with-loading-Ramp-/370658068148?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item564cf146b4


----------



## ken643

bostiguy;1538291 said:


> I just bought this, haven't used it yet though but so far I like it. Can't complain at $155 shipped.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/550-lbs-Super-Power-Wheelchair-Trailer-Hitch-Hauler-Carrier-with-loading-Ramp-/370658068148?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item564cf146b4


I like that, very reasonable price, they usually cost much more. i want one even though I dont really need one at the moment, LOL


----------



## TC Furlong

Hey Thanks everyone. I'm still looking for a good used plow. I really appreciate the help. What a great forum!


----------

